# Hornady 30-06 180 GR SST



## OMC_RADAR (Apr 6, 2007)

I am looking for reladind data for my 30-06. I use Hodgdon Varget powder as my main powder. I need relading data for Hornady 30cal 180 GR SST. can anyone help?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I'd recommend buying one of these.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/One-Book-One-Calibe ... dZViewItem

You can probably pick one up at a local gun shop for under $10.

Good luck.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm working on a load with 150gr SST's right now using H4350. From everyone i've talked to its one of very few powders that should get me over 3000fps and still be accurate.


----------

